# Dyna-Glo MODS



## deatony (May 25, 2016)

Added some insulation 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/IMG]


----------



## deatony (May 25, 2016)

20160525_202725.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 25, 2016


----------



## deatony (May 25, 2016)

20160525_194700.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 25, 2016


----------



## deatony (May 25, 2016)

20160525_194653.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 25, 2016


----------



## deatony (May 25, 2016)

20160516_210835.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 25, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (May 26, 2016)

D, Looks good !


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2016)

Nice job!

Bet you notice a big difference!

Al


----------



## deatony (May 26, 2016)

Just finished put the insulation ( Thermo Guard) and use some High Heat Paint to get back to the all black look. I will be putting fire in it for the first time today and get it all seasoned up so I can do some Ribs, Chicken and Brisket for the long Holiday weekend and My wife's Birthday on Sunday. 

More Pics to come.


----------



## deatony (May 27, 2016)

First run to test out,sprayed all inside down with cooking spray. Added some lump charcoal and couple pieces of hickory to season. 













20160527_074025.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 27, 2016


----------



## deatony (May 27, 2016)

20160527_074032.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 27, 2016


----------



## deatony (May 27, 2016)

20160527_074013.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 27, 2016


----------



## deatony (May 27, 2016)

Being going for 2 and half hours,may have put much coals temp at 325 with all vents closed.


----------

